# Songs with the word smoke



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Just starting a list with the word smoke in the title.


Smokin In The Boys Room
Smoke On The Water


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

Up in Smoke

Sublime
Smoke Two Joints

Mary J Blige
Smoke

Scorpions
When The Smoke Is Going Down

Joe Nichols
She Only Smokes When She Drinks

Gary Allan
Smoke Rings In The Dark

Skye Sweetnam
Smoke and Mirrors

Mystikal
Smoked Out 

Mystikal
I Smell Smoke

Ks Choice
I Smoke A Lot

Eddie Kendricks
Goin' Up In Smoke

Natalie Imbruglia
Smoke

Fun Loving Criminals
Smoke 'Em

Steve Forbert
Smoke Windows

Brian Ferry
Smoke Gets In Your Eyes

Sam Cooke
Smoke Rings

Citizen King
Smokescreen

Ben Folds Five
Smoke

Afi
Clove Smoke Catharsis

Aerosmith
Smokestack Lightning


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Turn the Page

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

She only smokes when she drinks - Joe Nichols


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Cat Dubn - Jimmy Clay
Ah, but you're alone, Jimmy Clay
As you smoke your cigar and think of yesterday

Baby Cham - Vitamin S
Gal waan smoke my cigar and a run 

And The Best one I have in my collection
Brad Paisley - Cigar Song
Well I'm a sucker for fine Cuban cigars
The problem is I can't afford 'em
But last year I went and got myself a whole box
And just to be safe I insured 'em

Chorus
I took out a policy against fire and theft
And then I hurried home
With a thirty-cent lighter I sat on my back steps
And I smoked 'em one by one

Two weeks later I went to see that insurance man
And I handed in my claim
With a straight face I told him that through a series of small fires
They'd all gone up in flames

2nd Chorus
They reviewed my case and they had no choice
But to pay me for what I'd done
And I took that check and bought a whole new box
And I smoked 'em one by one

Two weeks later this detective shows up
Tells me that company's pressin' charges
One speedy trial later they locked me up
On twenty-four separate counts of arson

3rd Chorus
And now I sit and I stare at a blank brick wall
Lookin' back on what I've done
To pass the time I've got some ten-cent cigars
And I smoke 'em one by one
Yeah, I smoke 'em one by one


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

mphilipp said:


> Up in Smoke
> 
> Sublime
> Smoke Two Joints
> ...


What did you do dude, google every song with the word smoke?


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Forgot

Iron Maiden 
Holy smoke

Twiztid
Another Smoke

ICP 
Wicked CLowns - Blowin' Smoke Rings With The Kottonmouth Kings

AFI _ Clove Smoke Catharsis


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Who recognizes this one:

Smoke, smoke, smoke that cigarette
Smoke, smoke, smoke 'till you smoke yourself to death
Tell Saint Peter at the golden gate
I just hate to make him wait 
I just gotta have another cigarette


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Tex Williams


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Botany Boys - Smokin' and Leanin'


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Scene IV from the opera Carmen is about smoking. The female cigarette rollers repeat "C'est fumée!"


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Too many already listed ................. too many to check .................

:mumbles:


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

KhaoticMedic said:


> Tex Williams


Wow either you're older than I am or you spend way too much time listening to country music...:lol:

How About..Smokin' by Boston


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

My Momma was a country singer grew up in a very diverse music house hold. Mom Country - Dad Itialian and Irish and Polish, portugese music. One sister into showtunes the other into the druggie world and then my brother - another story lol


----------



## Mithrandir-cl (Jul 30, 2006)

Michael,
Doesn't Commander Cody do a version of that?


----------



## CubanoLou (Jun 2, 2007)

Well guys you just might have covered them all, but you left out some of the spanish ones,
like Cypress Yo Quiero Fumar.


----------

